# Tim Tackett in Austin Tx



## USKS1 (Dec 13, 2004)

We are bringing Tim Tackett to Austin for a 2 day JKD seminar on Feb 5th & 6th, 2005. Please contact us at the email or phone # below for more information.

Keep up the hard training.

Dean Goldade
u.s.karate@verizon.net
512-869-2615


----------



## still learning (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks...Aloha


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool

I have a friend who really likes Mr. Tackett (he lives out in east TX).  I'll pass along the info.  Do you know if he still comes out to the FT. worth area at Mike Goldberg's school?

Mark


----------



## USKS1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Cool

I have a friend who really likes Mr. Tackett (he lives out in east TX). I'll pass along the info. Do you know if he still comes out to the FT. worth area at Mike Goldberg's school?

Mark

____________________________

Mark,
How you feelin bro? Hope things are better.

Please do tell anybody in the DFW area. I know Mike Goldberg's school is still listed as an affiliate on Tim's page, but my email to Mike got bounced back.
If you let him know, it will be much appreciated.

You oughta come too.. We can play with the sticks after the seminar. Get some Tapi Tapi going, and fit it in with the Gumon.

Talk to you later bro.

Dean.


----------



## thtackett (Dec 27, 2004)

Are any of you planning to attend? If so, what would you like to work on?
Tim Tackett


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 3, 2005)

USKS1 said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> I have a friend who really likes Mr. Tackett (he lives out in east TX). I'll pass along the info. Do you know if he still comes out to the FT. worth area at Mike Goldberg's school?
> 
> ...



Dean

Sounds like fun and I would love to come.  However I really need to try and get down to the Modern Arnis Houston camp this year.  I have missed it the past couple of years and I need to try and make it there.  However if I can work it out I'll be there.

I will say though that after seeing Guro Inosanto (several times),  Larry Hartsell (2-3 times), and other instructors who teach JKD and such that the one seminar that I did get to see Mr. Tackett at Mike Goldberg's definantly ranked up there as one of the best covering trapping and empty hand concepts of JKD.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 3, 2005)

thtackett said:
			
		

> Are any of you planning to attend? If so, what would you like to work on?
> Tim Tackett



Mr Tackett

Welcome to MT.

Mark


----------



## r.severe (Jan 5, 2005)

Are any of you planning to attend? If so, what would you like to work on?


Tim T.,
I am going to try to make your seminar.
Personally I would like to drill some trapping to locks that were based off B Lee's guidelines.
Larry has showed these a couple of times but I would like to see someone else's opinion.

I'm not to hip on doing footwork at a seminar where time is short..

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## USKS1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mark,

Happy New year brother, It would be great if you can make it. I have spoken with Mr Goldberg in Ft Worth, and he is going to try to make it with some students. 

Ralph,
If you can make it you will have a great time. Tim is open to suggestion as to what we want him to show.. I personally want to work on trapping, entries into CQC for locks, throws etc also. He has told me that we are going to cover the good stuff.

This is a great opportunity to see JKD as Bruce Lee taught it in L.A.

Everyone I have spoken with that has attended training with Tim has been very pleased with the weekend.

Hope to see a lot of people there.


Take care

Dean.


----------



## thtackett (Jan 8, 2005)

I will reserve time for the people at the seminar to request things to work on. If I feel qualified to teach it, I will be glad to share what I know. There's some things I do know and a lot I don't. For example, Larry Hartsell knows a lot more about grappling than I do.  I'm a retired high school teacher who's never done JKD for a living. It's always been more of a hobby and an art I like to share with others.
Tim Tackett
www.jkdwednite.com 
thtackett@msn.com


----------



## USKS1 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want more info on the seminar like
 - cost
 - location
 - anything else

Shoot me an email, and I will send you a flyer and more info.

We are 2 weeks out..

Tim has a lot of good stuff to show and teach.

Hope to see some of you there.

Dean.

u.s.karate@verizon.net


----------

